# want to build lean to shed, need opinions



## fenders

maybe I asked too many questions. hey guys just want to know how you attach a lean to shed to vinyl siding of the house? want to make it look like aprt of the house.


----------



## fenders

never mind figured it out myself. Thank god I came here. Whew!


----------



## Fantastic

fenders said:


> never mind figured it out myself. Thank god I came here. Whew!


I'm suprized you didn't get a reply?? Odd really! 

I would cut away the siding as it would interfere with getting a solid connection or laminate to the house. I would then attach a 2x6 to the exposed exterior wall of the house spanning the length of the lean to roof. This will act as a support for the roof. 

BUT is this just temporary until you get your shed put in?

You might consider just leaving the lean to unattached of the house so you don't have to do any cosmetic touch ups after??

As for putting down gravel underneath the post supports, I would. I would cut/dig away a section of grass where the post blocks will sit and to the level needed(based on grade) pour some gravel down then tamp the area to make it solid. The ground(soil) will more than likely allow the posts to sink if you don't. I wouldn't put gravel everywhere if this is temporary as you would have to clean it up after. 

I'm thinking by not attaching this to your house you could get a few friends over after the shed is up and move the lean to where your shed is and attach it to the shed?? Get a little extra out of it for things that don't need to be inside the shed.


----------



## fenders

*thanks fantastic*

Hey I appreciate your comments man. I think theres just alot of poeple asking for help here that you sometimes get bumped out lol. 

I am still debating but leaning more towards just leaving it unattached and not bothering the cosmetics of the house. I wasn't sure how much grvol is sufficient and whether it is necessary to get below the frost line with it. 

The tricky part will be doing the back of it with the siding. Might have to try and put it together and then get some beers and abunch of guys to move it over. 

Will start it next week. BOught the 10 x 4 lean to plans online for 12.00. I'll post my results when im done. 

Might need feedback on what to use for a skirt on my slope to prevent animals from making homes int here. 

sorry man, lots of questions lol first time building my own shed and not a kit. prety excited. 

cheers
fenders


----------



## lilfarm

Just my opinion, but I would not attach it to the house. 1) you'll have to mess with your siding, 2) if it's attached to the house it would be best if it was below the frost line so the lean to is not moving against your house. If it was me, I would put it near where you are going to build the bigger shed. Then you can either, just build the bigger shed next to it or move the lean to shed over and attach it to the bigger one when it is finished. Also, if you are placing the lean to next to your house, what are you doing about the slope?


----------



## Tom Struble

your probably not even be allowed to attach your shed to your house,check with your bi first


----------



## Fantastic

fenders said:


> Hey I appreciate your comments man. I think theres just alot of poeple asking for help here that you sometimes get bumped out lol.
> 
> I am still debating but leaning more towards just leaving it unattached and not bothering the cosmetics of the house. I wasn't sure how much grvol is sufficient and whether it is necessary to get below the frost line with it.
> 
> The tricky part will be doing the back of it with the siding. Might have to try and put it together and then get some beers and abunch of guys to move it over.
> 
> Will start it next week. BOught the 10 x 4 lean to plans online for 12.00. I'll post my results when im done.
> 
> Might need feedback on what to use for a skirt on my slope to prevent animals from making homes int here.
> 
> sorry man, lots of questions lol first time building my own shed and not a kit. prety excited.
> 
> cheers
> fenders


I'd like to see your before, after pics and pics along the way. That's what DIY is all about... Show and tell


----------



## fenders

for te slope im going to use blocks to level it out. I'm going to put it next to the house. I figure with it detached, you can always move it somewhere later. I've attached a pic of the shed, and wqill be using vinyl siding and not the t1-11 in the plans. 

I was just worried about animals making a home in the open area underneath. Was not sure if some sort of skirt woulddo or to put more gravel underneath to deter them from digging.


----------



## Wildie

You should always say where you live, because the requirements vary from place to place.
Your plan to attach to the house wouldn't be allowed where I live. 

Anything attached to the house and/or over 100 s.f. requires a permit.


----------



## fenders

Wildie, I'm in the same area as you, but i know it can vary from region to region. South western Ontario. Niagara region.


----------



## Wildie

fenders said:


> Wildie, I'm in the same area as you, but i know it can vary from region to region. South western Ontario. Niagara region.


 I think that most municipalities now model their codes after the provincial requirements.

I have a place at the lake and neighbor started to buils a leanto shed on his house. No building permit either. As it was in a prominent location and would have affected my property value, I reported this to the BI.
A stop work order was posted on the project, but nothing has been removed. I think that I will have to complain again.


----------



## Tom Struble

you don't want to store anything with gasoline in it if you do attach it to your house without having the benifit of type x drywall and selfclosing metal doors seperating the shed from the house


----------



## fenders

*project complete*

Here's the progress I made. My first time building a structure. Just to store all the gardening, lawn tools etc. Found these plans off the net for 15.00. I really liked the simplicity of them. Only prob I had with them is that it was 12 2x4 short in the material lists ( I didn't have any scraps left that would have made the 14, who knows). 

Just wanted to post some pics. Not bad for the first time. The window I jsut picked up from a local reseller and had to adjust the framing to fit it as it's bigger then the spec window. 

Took a week and a half, off and on x 2 people. Defineately need 2 people for the walls. Back wall was the trickiest. was going to go with vinyl siding and realized how much more expenisve it is (600.00) as opposed to the oc2 which was 20.00 a sheet and preprimed.


----------



## fenders

Here's the pic from the designers website. Looks pretty close. Like I said first time, probably will find some flaws but it's been a learning experience. Hasn't leaked, floor is solid, got my snowthrower in there until i build the bigger shed next year.


----------



## Fantastic

Good for you!! Feels great doesn't it!!


----------



## fenders

thanks buddy. I'm hoping the distance from the house is okay. At least by not attaching it to the house I can always move it if the city doesn't like it.


----------



## flippedcracker

wow, that looks pretty awesome. way better than the shed i built and recently took down.


----------



## DIY Dad

Nice job on the shed. I'm looking to tackle a lean to shed myself in the near future (hopefully fall). I have a narrow space, between house and fence, so I'm looking to build a shed 4.5' x 12', with the door on the 4.5' part rather than the long part like yours. I figure I can modify the plans to do so. Did you find the cement blocks used were sufficient? Where did you get your plans?


----------



## fenders

No problem man. These plans I got were pretty detailed, just found that they were short about 10 2x4's on it, unless there was something I did but I can't see. There were also a few minor spelling errors but overall it worked out. I originally used 5/8 inch osb board the blue stuff but realized vinyl siding was way too expensive to use. I wanted to match the house. I ended up covering the osb with oc2 which was cheap and was already primed. 

I got the plans of of amazon, 12.00

http://www.amazon.com/Storage-Project-Plans-Design-10410/dp/B002YVKM5Q

I estmate is cost me 1000.00 cdn. I put asolar interior and exterior light on it. 

good luckman, any questions, leave me amessage. the blocks were more than enough, dug some holes and used 1/2 inch stone, then tried to level the floor which we built first. once thats level you build up the walls.


----------



## georganne

Wow. Very cool and exactly what I am looking for! So glad I have found this site! super job!


----------



## Fix'n it

nice shed, man :thumbsup:. too bad your planning on taking it down. its design fits your yard perfectly. 

instead of taking it down. how about building another next to it, join them.
or moving that one out, and building one next to it, mirror it.


----------



## fenders

Thanks man. I aint taking it down. It survived the winter well, no leaks. Only issue was I had some tenants over the winter, 4 of them. The instructions were pretty staight forward for 12.00 and for someone who has only built the spacemaker metal sheds. 

I just need to to build alarger one in the back for the snowblower, lawnmowere tc. Im looking at a pre cut and then build next time.


----------



## bubbler

Looks very slick man, nice job!

How did you manage to get the siding/etc attached in the back? Looks like you only have 5-6" of clearance? 

In the winter, did you have any issue with snow build up between the house and shed?

I'd love to do something similar, unfortunately my house has windows at least every 2-3', there are no spans large enough to fit a shed, even a small one.


----------



## HartKyle83

You did good! It looks really nice. Did you get any material over the osb on the back wall?


----------



## HartKyle83

I didn't see the second page and asked the same thing as the person before me. My Greg!


----------



## davideross

fenders said:


> No problem man. These plans I got were pretty detailed, just found that they were short about 10 2x4's on it, unless there was something I did but I can't see. There were also a few minor spelling errors but overall it worked out. I originally used 5/8 inch osb board the blue stuff but realized vinyl siding was way too expensive to use. I wanted to match the house. I ended up covering the osb with oc2 which was cheap and was already primed.
> 
> I got the plans of of amazon, 12.00
> 
> 4' X 10 Lean-to Storage Shed Project Plans -Design #10410 - Woodworking Project Plans - Amazon.com
> 
> I estmate is cost me 1000.00 cdn. I put asolar interior and exterior light on it.
> 
> good luckman, any questions, leave me amessage. the blocks were more than enough, dug some holes and used 1/2 inch stone, then tried to level the floor which we built first. once thats level you build up the walls.


I have a question about your build. The pics don't really show your distance from the house....how far did you build from the home? The reason I ask is because I want to build a shed like this behind my garage and I can't wrap my brain around how people get the shed so close to the house. Did you build the back wall of the shed first and then set it in place on the shed floor? did you have a need to get a tool like a drill between the back of the shed and the side of the house? 

looks great, if you were closer I'd have you come advise me on my build


----------



## Nealtw

davideross said:


> I have a question about your build. The pics don't really show your distance from the house....how far did you build from the home? The reason I ask is because I want to build a shed like this behind my garage and I can't wrap my brain around how people get the shed so close to the house. Did you build the back wall of the shed first and then set it in place on the shed floor? did you have a need to get a tool like a drill between the back of the shed and the side of the house?
> 
> looks great, if you were closer I'd have you come advise me on my build


Just build the the back wall laying down Check it for square and sheet it, use something waterproof like zip sheets for the back and you won't have to worry about siding or paint,.


----------

